# Tech Throwback



## DKDI (Apr 16, 2016)

Just recently bought a 2004 Honda Spike while in Japan. The technology package has a port for a cell phone with a cable but I can't find any of the particulars. Take a look, maybe you can tell me what this thing is.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=278729&d=1460901356

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=278737&d=1460901379


----------

